
Can someone please critique my developer resume after startup layoff? - HAL9OOO
Hi!<p>I recently got laid off from a startup and I&#x27;m looking for a new job. It was purely for funding reasons and not performance based, I can get recommendations from my managers. I&#x27;m wondering if there is a way to communicate this on my Resume. Also other than the two major projects I worked on I&#x27;m curious how to talk about all the other minor day-to-day work and smaller projects I worked on at the company.<p>The last time I asked for resume help from HN it was <i>very</i> helpful.<p>It&#x27;s been a while since I&#x27;ve done this, I would appreciate it if anyone could give me any feedback on the content or styling.<p>Please be as rude and nitpicky as possible!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;8h9xo6rax1bte03&#x2F;jahamed_peach_resume.pdf?dl=0<p>Thanks again so much!
======
throwmeaway32
\- Order of subjects :- Skills => work experience => Academic project
=>education.

\- Change 'Languages' to 'Languages (in proficiency order)' or something like
that, I hate it when people just arbitrarily put the order of thier languages
down so you have no idea what to ask them questions on.

\- You descriptions are quite wordy and redundant, and can be cut down a lot:-

i.e.

"Implemented bug xes/feature requests to existing Java document management
product." => "Implemented bug xes/feature requests to Java document management
product."

"Code was deployed to IBM Websphere servers and required the use of SQL, XML,
JDBC. Projects were managed using SVN and JIRA/Confluence and utilized jUnit
testing and code reviews." => "Deployed to IBM Websphere servers and used SQL,
XML, JDBC. Projects managed using SVN and JIRA/Confluence and utilized jUnit
testing and code reviews."

"Designed and implemented custom document and workflow management systems for
clients primarily using Java/IBM Filenet in both individual and team settings,
including travel to client sites." => "Designed and implemented document and
workflow management systems using Java/IBM Filenet in both individual and team
settings, included travel to client sites."

"Developed an iOS app designed as a sales tool. Built using JavaScript/Cordova
and managed with Git, utilizing jQuery and various libraries for JSON data
visualization." => "Developed an iOS sales tool app built using
JavaScript/Cordova/JQuery and various libraries for JSON data visualization."

~~~
HAL9OOO
Thanks for the advice! Yeah I hate the skills section in general. You end up
using so many things at work but you can't list them all, plus I end up
forgetting the languages I haven't used in a while anyway.

------
partisan
I think your resume is fine as is. One of the first things they will ask you
is, "why did you leave your last position?" and then you can explain the
situation. Emphasize that you enjoyed your time there and felt like you grew
and learned, etc, etc and don't give an inkling of a negative impression.

Good luck, but I think you will do fine.

~~~
c0110
+1 to this. I was in the same situation as OP (company laid off most employees
due to funding) and I always told my interviewers, "Honestly, I really didn't
want to leave :)" None of the interviewers really raised an eyebrow about it.

Best of luck!

------
danielvf
Yes, you definitely want to somehow communicate that that you were working for
a startup at the end of its funding. I read your resume before reading your
request here, and the ladt two short stays really stood out to me. I'm not
sure the best way to do this. Off the top of my head, even putting "(Startup)"
by the company name would help. I look forward to seeing what others
recommend.

On the nitpick side, I don't have enough context to know what this means in
real terms: "Daily orders per day increased by over 100 for previously
inactive users."

------
alain94040
Just say something like "company ran out of funding" at the beginning of the
section about the company. That tells it all. If it's not exactly correct,
find the right wording that is correct and clear.

------
allfou
I've interviewed a lot of dev folks from any level. Your Resume looks fine.
Move your education all the way down.

I personally go first visit your github profile. Also, any link you have about
the work you've done will make a difference.

good luck

~~~
allfou
Oh... and you published your personal address/phone so make sure you hide it
on HC news.

------
akamaozu
I might move the skills section before education or experience.

It would help whoever is looking at it quickly determine if you have any
experience with the technology they currently use (or will be interested in
using).

------
GomezSandra
Your resume looks great! All the best

